# What's the BEST California Scent?



## AygoGUMMY

I know it's daft to ask this, as everyone has different senses of smell and different favourites, but what, in people's experience, is the best California Scents smell? I notice they seem to be getting ever more prevalent here in the UK - I noticed some in my local Halfords for the first time this week.

What's the nicest smell, and do they last? Are they better than the Chemical Guys spray-in scents, as they surely don't last long?

Ta!


----------



## Normg002

There is quite a long thread knocking about mate, I'll see if I can dig a link out. 

Personally I like mango, cherry, garden state delight (bubblegum) and napa grape. 

Last +/- 6 weeks, not tried CG scents, but I do have a stripper scent in the post!


----------



## -Kev-

no best, down to personal choice. laguna breeze for me


----------



## jay_bmw

Cherry is the longest lasting and smells like cherry bakewells, my mum / girlfriend / i have one and we all love them


----------



## lesley2337

golden state delight for me, or cherry


----------



## Whitey172

Cherry for me, lasts about 6 weeks or so.
Got the brown one at the mo (not sure on name) but that smells of cheap bubblegum and feet lol
But its all down to personal preference. They did have scratch and sniff lids so perhaps try a few?


----------



## Tips

Volcanic Cherry from the xtreme range of california scents works well inside my interior.


----------



## Lowiepete

Lasts 6 weeks? Really? If you rotate the fibre pads within the tin, you should
easily get nearer to 3 months of scent. Laguna Breeze is my favourite, mostly 
because it gets some nice comments from my lady passengers, like... "I look 
forward to getting into your car because it always smells so nice and fresh in
there" - facts like my most regular female passenger is "Tia", my collie-cross 
and that the coupe has more than a passing resemblance to an Aston is rather 
lost on them. OK, so I'm easily pleased... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mick

golden state delight or laguna breeze for me :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Cherry matey boy!!!


----------



## AygoGUMMY

Thanks all! Might have to try one then once my current Jelly Belly air freshener runs out, then!


----------



## TubbyTwo

picked up an extreme volcanic cherry one last night. Claimes 6 months on the packet.

we shall see :thumb:

Had 2 mojave mangos before that, when they shrunk popped them both in ths same tin. lasted since feb to now


----------



## badman1972

I think you have to try them, when I read up on them before it seemed Cherry was the most popular, yet after getting it, I find it over-powering and not that nice, it is getting better but had to hide it in an enclosed pocket section of the boot to get the smell within reasonable limits lol.


----------



## Tips

I've got the volcanic cherry xtreme scent (gel based) and it can be over powering to say the least, especially in the summer.

I keep the vents open to the smallest aperture, and I have now relocated the tub in the boot, so I get a faint smell.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Snowball

I've just bought some off eBay based on the recommendations above... 

Capistrano Coconut
Coronado Cherry
Golden State Delight
Laguna Breeze
Mojave Mango

Just under £11 with the free lids for 5... didn't think it was too badly priced.


----------



## anthonyh90

^^^ pretty good deal considering i paid £3.49 for 1 from halfords


----------



## Lowiepete

Snowball said:


> Just under £11 with the free lids for 5...


Lids can be like hens' teeth, so hang on to them. You'll probably only get 3.
Buying without the lids is cheaper still.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## badman1972

Aren't the lids what you use for determining how 'open' you have them? I can't imagine what these Cherry ones would be like with no lids, they are bad enough when just to say cracked open LOL


----------



## uruk hai

I said I would never buy another after how poor the vanilla was but I bought a few recently and every lid had an adjustable vent !

Laguna Breeze is nice as is fresh linen and santa barbara berry.


----------



## *TAY*

I found coconut & vanilla scents very weak, golden state had a weird undertone at first which wasnt pleasant but got better with age. 
Corando Cherry has been a steady fav of mine for a while had abut 3 in a row but getting a bit fed up with it now.

What other have a decent strength & nice scent out of the range ?

Cheers


----------



## Tips

I've had my fill of volcanic cherry for a while, it makes the car smell of bakewell tarts, not good for me during ramadan 

Laguna breeze & fresh linen sound interesting, might investigate further.


----------



## Blueberry

Fresh linen, manjo mango (or something like that), the bubble gum one are all very nice smelling.

Don't get new car smell one though, it smells like cat pee.


----------



## Lee gsi

Agree about the new car smell (Smells rank)


----------



## 3gdean

cherry all the way! bought my car in january and my first tin still smells abit, since then i have 2 more tins the tree and one for the vents. think i'm abit addicted to it.


----------



## apmaman

The Xtreme range are amazing, all of them.


----------



## Snowball

Lowiepete said:


> Lids can be like hens' teeth, so hang on to them. You'll probably only get 3.
> Buying without the lids is cheaper still.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Just received my ebay purchase today. All 5 came with lids...


----------



## Audriulis

Laguna Breeze very nice smell and ladies love it


----------

